
Why Startups Condense in America - CaiGengYang
http://www.paulgraham.com/america.html --- This is a really great essay, especially the part about firing people.

Do you know how hard it is to get ANYBODY fired in Singapore because of filial piety ?
======
AnimalMuppet
URL on the link is broken. The correct link is:
[http://paulgraham.com/america.html](http://paulgraham.com/america.html)

It looks like the link is there, but then an editorial comment got interpreted
as part of the link, when it was not intended to be.

~~~
CaiGengYang
The part about firing people sounds really true to me ... Due to the culture
of filial piety, its incredibly hard to get anyone fired in Singapore except
for a few hedge fund managers.

Most of the wealthy people here get rich through family monopolies in
industries like real estate and shipping where basically the entire family
monopolises a certain industry and it's incredibly difficult (if possible) to
even get somebody fired.

